# Help with Apple Pages



## DelActivisto (Jan 2, 2018)

There's a formatting error in my document that I can't get rid of. Anyone know what I'm doing wrong? I get extra white space between paragraphs sometimes. Ignore the writing.


----------



## DelActivisto (Jan 2, 2018)

Eh never mind if I just backspace the paragraph block and hit return again it goes away. It's still annoying and I don't know why it's there.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 2, 2018)

If you're not doing so yet, you'll probably want to get a handle on using style properties for your MS - here's a guide for using it in Word: How to use Styles in MS Word for formatting a manuscript


----------



## DelActivisto (Jan 2, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> If you're not doing so yet, you'll probably want to get a handle on using style properties for your MS - here's a guide for using it in Word: How to use Styles in MS Word for formatting a manuscript



Pages is more intuitive for me at the moment, despite its glitches. Word always seems to want more money from me to work for some reason.


----------



## tinkerdan (Jan 3, 2018)

Not being familiar with pages:

It still may have some analogous element to Window Word and that might mean that there are modifiable parameters for paragraphs and one of those is the amount of space after or before each paragraph and it may also be some default and from the way you describe a way of correcting it it either is subverted when you backspace and return although it could be that that is a happy glitch in itself.

Bottom-line: Always look within the paragraph parameters to find the defaults and other options.

Being able to learn the inside workings of your software can make a big difference when self publishing and creating paper editions and designing your own pages to look similar to professional work. And it can streamline things when you do encounter problems either in paper or eBook editions, because you have a better idea of where to start looking for the culprit.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 3, 2018)

Ah, my apologies - I hadn't realised you were using a different program! If Apple Pages uses stylesheets, though, I'd try and get using them - it makes it so much easier for formatting a book.


----------



## DelActivisto (Jan 4, 2018)

tinkerdan said:


> Not being familiar with pages:
> 
> It still may have some analogous element to Window Word and that might mean that there are modifiable parameters for paragraphs and one of those is the amount of space after or before each paragraph and it may also be some default and from the way you describe a way of correcting it it either is subverted when you backspace and return although it could be that that is a happy glitch in itself.
> 
> ...



Certainly, no argument there. Word might be a bit bloated for a my tastes, but it does have a lot more features than Pages. I like the simpler layout, but, it's simpler because there are less features. It's also nearly impossible to Google problems I have, since "Pages" is so generic.



Brian G Turner said:


> Ah, my apologies - I hadn't realised you were using a different program! If Apple Pages uses stylesheets, though, I'd try and get using them - it makes it so much easier for formatting a book.



No problem. I think I have something like that. I'm not sure though. Hopefully there's not much I need to do beyond margins, indent lengths, font size, etc, which are easy enough to do by hitting "select all."


----------

